
BlackBerry in sale talks with Cisco, Google, SAP - uladzislau
http://theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/blackberry-in-sale-talks-with-cisco-google-sap-sources/article14713669/
======
bdcravens
Despite a lot of chatter in the industry that BB should dump their OS and go
Android, they persisted in pushing their own OS and app store. Had they went
Android 2-3 years ago and leveraged their messaging strengths, they might be
in a much different position today. Ironically, if Google were to snatch them
up, I'd venture that scenario would unfold anyways.

~~~
contextual
As a BlackBerry user (not a shareholder), I'm glad BlackBerry didn't move to
Android and innovated instead. I love the new BB OS. It's the best OS for any
smartphone I've tried.

